# Slashdot Games The Gym Arcade



## Clark Kent (Nov 2, 2008)

*Slashdot Games The Gym Arcade
By News Bot - 11-02-2008 06:49 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

theodp writes "Cross Halo with an exercise bike, and you get Expresso Fitness' S3, which lets you blow away dragons by squeezing handlebar-mounted triggers as you pedal hard through the Chinese countryside. Portfolio notes that a new generation of Wii-like workouts is hitting gyms and homes, with companies like GameRunner incorporating treadmills into First Person Shooters and Kickstart offering mini steppers and cycles for popular game systems."pa href="http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/02/2128224amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/02/2128224"/a/ppa href="http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/02/2128224amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/uZVkDcd_6YRAoabefFgjghMJDk8/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/uZVkDcd_6YRAoabefFgjghMJDk8/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/YrXg1X724gk" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

